# engine driven compressor



## abeto

im running a 81 elky on straight nitro but its starting to get expensive. now ive heard some talk about engine driven comps but how do they work do you make them out of the ac comp or are they add ons. i dont want a regular old compressor mostly because of the noise and i really dont want to much clutter behind my seat


----------



## matttatts

i just trimed off the stock ends on my AC and braized on some air fitings. werks like a charm and fills 9 gallons in about 2 mins at low idle


----------



## abeto

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 5 2011, 06:50 PM~19514466
> *i just trimed off the stock ends on my AC and braized on some air fitings. werks like a charm and fills 9 gallons in about 2 mins at low idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so youre saying i can use my a/c compressor with out problems. well heres another question how do i wire it to fill my tank


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 PM~19526668
> *so youre saying i can use my a/c compressor with out problems. well heres another question how do i wire it to fill my tank
> *


the only ac pumps, that I know of.Is the york ac pumps,Sanden ac pump,rv2 ac pump.Those are the only one's that I know, you can use.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 PM~19526668
> *so youre saying i can use my a/c compressor with out problems. well heres another question how do i wire it to fill my tank
> *


Add a pressure switch to the ac pump wire. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=490251&st=40


----------



## casper38




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 PM~19526668
> *so youre saying i can use my a/c compressor with out problems. well heres another question how do i wire it to fill my tank
> *


i dunno depends on your AC. theres a kat on here that used his stock frigidair on his caddy an i got the same one so i gave it a shot. 

what kinda ride you got? you could always try it and if it blows up two often or doesnt fill fast enough your no worse off. if ya thinkin of mounting an afterr market pump up anyways at least you tryed and all the plumbing would be there ready for the new pump.

plumbing is easy 
line in from filter thru an oiler to the pump.
line out from pump to a coelescing filter into the tank.

i have my wiring on just a switch. its dangerous if ya forget to turn it off ya can over fill your tank in no time and then you have a bomb in your trunk. 

a pressure switch is more user friendly but mine seem unreliable as they kick off at varying pressures and then blow up and dont werk at all. hence my toggle switch.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 7 2011, 01:55 PM~19531468
> *i dunno depends on your AC. theres a kat on here that used his stock frigidair on his caddy an i got the same one so i gave it a shot.
> 
> what kinda ride you got? you could always try it and if it blows up two often or doesnt fill fast enough your no worse off.  if ya thinkin of mounting an afterr market pump up anyways at least you tryed and all the plumbing would be there ready for the new pump.
> 
> plumbing is easy
> line in from filter thru an oiler to the pump.
> line out from pump to a coelescing filter into the tank.
> 
> i have my wiring on just a switch. its dangerous if ya forget to turn it off ya can over fill your tank in no time and then you have a bomb in your trunk.
> 
> a pressure switch is more user friendly but mine seem unreliable as they kick off at varying pressures and then blow up and dont werk at all. hence my toggle switch.
> *



I have both :biggrin:


----------



## abeto

i ride an 81 el camino. i just got the bags in a few months ago and figured i would run straight nitrogen since i only planned on dropping the car when ever im out and about... BUT i c now that it can get a bit pricy. i heard from some dude at work i could use my ac but i have no clue. first of i need to see if the ac even works and what brand it is. ive had this car for about three years and its never worked so who knows. im hoping its just out of freon but then again i sure would like using that compressor for my air ride 

Quick question i know i could push high psi with my nito but how high can i go with an ac comp.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Jan 7 2011, 07:29 PM~19534399
> *i ride an 81 el camino. i just got the bags in a few months ago and figured i would run straight nitrogen since i only planned on dropping the car when ever im out and about... BUT i c now that it can get a bit pricy. i heard from some dude at work i could use my ac but i have no clue. first of i need to see if the ac even works and what brand it is. ive had this car for about three years and its never worked so who knows. im hoping its just out of freon but then again i sure would like using that compressor for my air ride
> 
> Quick question i know i could push high psi with my nito but how high can i go with an ac comp.
> *


Depends on what kinda pump you have.My york 210 i run at 275 psi an i love it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Here you go for the info on the york ac pump.It also states the info on why you can't just use any compressor. http://www.offroaders.com/info/tech-corner...air-York-ID.htm


----------



## abeto

good stuff thats thanks fellas


----------



## joser6988

What's up beto. I ride with a bottle of nitro, too. Its about 25.00 for the fill. I only use it when I go to shows and cruzes. So its not bad.. and I run a lil 9gallon tank with a compressor. Just to get me home. In case I run out..I think I only used 4 fills las year. Here are some pics of my ride. I need to take some of my setup to show you.


----------



## abeto

well no turning back now. just ripped out my ac. I know every one says use a york pump their the best but hell. i aint got a york so i figured ide use my stock comp. it a delco hope it works. ill post some picks as i go


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Feb 5 2011, 07:16 PM~19797258
> *well no turning back now. just ripped out my ac. I know every one says use a york pump their the best but hell. i aint got a york so i figured ide use my stock comp. it a delco hope it works. ill post some picks as i go
> *


if you can add oil to the ac pump your good.If not


----------



## robncheal

I may not be right but this compressor has to be taken apart to service and add oil. The york models have a access hole on the side. Keep us updated!


----------



## matttatts

i just added an oiler on the intake side of my AC. then a coelescing filter to pull it out of the line before it went into my tank.

seems to work and i run it preaty steady


----------



## abeto

im taking the day off tomorrow to take care of something and figured i could plum. the a/c comp but where can i get an inline oiler and coelescing filter also is a coelescing filter like an a/c dryer on the condenser


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Feb 7 2011, 12:47 AM~19806210
> *im taking the day off tomorrow to take care of something and figured i could plum. the a/c comp but where can i get an inline oiler and coelescing filter also is a coelescing filter like an a/c dryer on the condenser
> *


Inline oiler looks almost just like a water trap,or about the same size.Best bet is to do a little hunting around on ebay.Just make sure you dont get the tiny ones that go on the air tools them selfs 

A coalescing filter is a particulate filter.Traps well...particulates all the dirt an grime from.In this example---if any small particles of dirt get past your main intake filter an go thru the oiler an thru the compressor.The coalescing filter will catch not only the dirt but the oil that that compressor is gonna pump out (not much).It will keep all that crap outa your tank an valves


----------



## abeto

alright finally got around to pluming every thing and it worked great. got it up to 230psi in about 5 minutes. i know it may be a bit slow compared to yorks and all but hell it works good enought for me. total cost about $70 bucks not bad at all. im happy. lets just hope it doesnt breakdown on me. i still plan to ride with my nitro tank as backup incase it does break but lets hope it dont


----------



## abeto




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

well good job.looks real good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

whats the yellow one for?


----------



## abeto

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 18 2011, 09:30 PM~19906429
> *whats the yellow one for?
> *


thats an oiler to keep it lubbed now i just need to run me a kill switch and gauge


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

okay, thank's.


----------



## robncheal

I'm digging this thread! How do you keep oil in the compressor? I understand the pre oiler and the separator after but how much oil goes in from the pre oiler to comp and then how much do you lose from there? Or is the oil consumption very little where there is no worry of comp being not with oil? Thanks guys! Install looks hella clean also!


----------



## abeto

all i know is the refrigerant that pumped throught the compressor kept it lubed so adding the oiler acts similar to that keeping it from busting the trap pulls all the oil out so that it wont run into youre valves and tank. so far so good it runs strong. as for the oil consumption my oiler has a nob that allows you to adjust how much oil you want to pass throught. ive got mine set its not flodding the system but enought to keep it good


----------



## robncheal

Nice! TTT


----------



## ars!n

Man I've been just reading up, alot of good shit on here. Can someone post the link again for the diagram showing how to read the vin numbers on them. I think I read the York 210 is the best, but isn't there a couple of different models out there? I'm running a 350, that I'm thinking of just boring out to keep it simple. :biggrin: 

Also, is there a link for the brackets for a 350? My computer is shitty and times out before the search feature works. :thumbsup:


----------



## abeto

alright comp still working but now it makes a really really loud squick about 2minutes into it working. im running 10/30 oil is that ok or is this thing going to pop


----------



## baggedout81

I run ND30 or No Detergent 30 weight


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Feb 28 2011, 11:11 PM~19985929
> *alright comp still working but now it makes a really really loud squick about 2minutes into it working. im running 10/30 oil is that ok or is this thing going to pop
> *


 if its squelling then you probly not getting enough oil in it. or your clutch is going.

on a hot day ill have to refill my oiler after one night. its an 8 oz i think. i figure keep that fucker lubed and it should last longer.

you wana be running tool oil in there not motor oil. look at your oiler it should have some suggestions on what size of oil it should be using.

i think mine was a 32 vis sumtihn or outher ummmmm ... ya i dont recall but look at your oiler it should say.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Feb 18 2011, 06:35 PM~19904181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that stock or from another vehicle?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 3 2011, 09:47 AM~20006013
> *is that stock or from another vehicle?
> *


stock


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 AM~20006116
> *stock
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## abeto

yeah stock.. i figured id give it a shot before i chunked it and hell it worked so let it be.. im feading more oil now and the sqeeck went away. now dont hold me to it...it does take a minute to fill but it works i just hope it last.....so far so good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Mar 3 2011, 08:04 PM~20010397
> *yeah stock.. i figured id give it a shot before i chunked it and hell it worked so let it be.. im feading more oil now and the sqeeck went away. now dont hold me to it...it does take a minute to fill but it works i just hope it last.....so far so good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by abeto_@Mar 3 2011, 08:04 PM~20010397
> *yeah stock.. i figured id give it a shot before i chunked it and hell it worked so let it be.. im feading more oil now and the sqeeck went away. now dont hold me to it...it does take a minute to fill but it works i just hope it last.....so far so good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well usualy they run high side pressure around 300 and up on AC units. besides if it blows up just go to an auto wrecker and buy a used one for 12 bux and your back in the game.

what size is your tank? do you find it is faster then your electric comps were?

if mines taking to long i just rev the engine up a bit and it fills faster


----------



## abeto

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 4 2011, 10:20 AM~20014277
> *well usualy they run high side pressure around 300 and up on AC units. besides if it blows up just go to an auto wrecker and buy a used one for 12 bux and your back in the game.
> 
> what size is your tank? do you find it is faster then your electric comps were?
> 
> if mines taking to long i just rev the engine up a bit and it fills faster
> *


i used to run nitrogen but got tried of paying and swaping the tank. as for what size tank well thats a good one. i kept my 125cu nitro tank..kinda like that rugged look..... i used have it plumed to a manifold that spread out to my bags.only thing is i plummed it different for better flow. got rid of the regulator and added a different gauge. ill post a pic when a get a chance


----------



## lgh1157

What kind of coalescing filter is this ?










I need to get one soon and dont want any issues

L


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Mar 6 2011, 07:14 AM~20026456
> *What kind of coalescing filter is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get one soon and dont want any issues
> 
> L
> *


looks like a norgren to me.


----------



## mwherna

Does anyone know if you can use a belt driven smog pump on a bag set up.Im wanting to do my 90 Lincoln Towncar.Please help me fellow lowriders.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Mar 22 2011, 02:50 PM~20153104
> *Does anyone know if you can use a belt driven smog pump on a bag set up.Im wanting to do my 90 Lincoln Towncar.Please help me fellow lowriders.
> *


I dont think those would have near the PSI your lookin for


----------



## mwherna

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 22 2011, 04:51 PM~20153115
> *I dont think those would have near the PSI your lookin for
> *


Thanks.I was thinking the same thing.Id run off my a/c but it still works.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Mar 22 2011, 02:50 PM~20153104
> *Does anyone know if you can use a belt driven smog pump on a bag set up.Im wanting to do my 90 Lincoln Towncar.Please help me fellow lowriders.
> *


no


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Mar 22 2011, 04:53 PM~20153131
> *Thanks.I was thinking the same thing.Id run off my a/c but it still works.
> *


I just got a york and am thinking about putting it where my smog pump was, since I have a/c also. I'd have to find a way to adapt a bracket on there but we'll see I guess... :x:


----------



## ars!n

I'll be posting mine up in a few


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20154096
> *I just got a york and am thinking about putting it where my smog pump was, since I have a/c also. I'd have to find a way to adapt a bracket on there but we'll see I guess... :x:
> *


I pulled allot of crap off mine


----------



## mwherna

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 07:06 PM~20154096
> *I just got a york and am thinking about putting it where my smog pump was, since I have a/c also. I'd have to find a way to adapt a bracket on there but we'll see I guess... :x:
> *


Let me know if you get it figured out.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Mar 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20155192
> *Let me know if you get it figured out.
> *


Will do. :cheesy: 

*Baggedout81* : Did you have to make the bracket for the york? Looks good where it's at. I hope to be able and make it work on the right side of the engine since the stearing is on that side. hno: 

Right now I have the engine out of the car for some cleanup and paint. So when I put everything back in I will need to figure out where to run the line through to the rear and a bracket to bolt onto the block. Can I use the stock line the york had on the original truck and attach to that?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 10:19 PM~20156820
> *Will do. :cheesy:
> 
> Baggedout81 : Did you have to make the bracket for the york? Looks good where it's at. I hope to be able and make it work on the right side of the engine since the stearing is on that side. hno:
> 
> Right now I have the engine out of the car for some cleanup and paint. So when I put everything back in I will need to figure out where to run the line through to the rear and a bracket to bolt onto the block. Can I use the stock line the york had on the original truck and attach to that?
> *


Yeah its a 2 piece bracket.One part bolts to york itself the other on the block.An it slides back an forth to adjust.Does ok till 250 psi.Gona add a brace off the front to block stiffen it up an have the ability to fine to adjusting

I've seen it done.They just died it out or maybe they flared it.Cant remember but it was the stock line goin out.An you no to get the intake filter front o'reilys $5 it will slide right over the barbed ports off compressor

Notice the holes on the old plate an the new one








You get teh idea if how we made it to slide.Harest part is taking that big heavy bastard in/out getting measurements.Dont know if you have the same brackets but i'm saved the templates. Olds 260 V8


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2011, 11:35 PM~20157000
> *Yeah its a 2 piece bracket.One part bolts to york itself the other on the block.An it slides back an forth to adjust.Does ok till 250 psi.Gona add a brace off the front to block stiffen it up an have the ability to fine to adjusting
> 
> I've seen it done.They just died it out or maybe they flared it.Cant remember but it was the stock line goin out.An you no to get the intake filter front o'reilys $5 it will slide right over the barbed ports off compressor
> 
> Notice the holes on the old plate an the new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get teh idea if how we made it to slide.Harest part is taking that big heavy bastard in/out getting measurements.Dont know if you have the same brackets but i'm saved the templates. Olds 260 V8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the info man. Mine is the 261 3.8V6, Ima have to do some measuring.


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 7 2011, 12:55 PM~19531468
> *i dunno depends on your AC. theres a kat on here that used his stock frigidair on his caddy an i got the same one so i gave it a shot.
> 
> what kinda ride you got? you could always try it and if it blows up two often or doesnt fill fast enough your no worse off.  if ya thinkin of mounting an afterr market pump up anyways at least you tryed and all the plumbing would be there ready for the new pump.
> 
> plumbing is easy
> line in from filter thru an oiler to the pump.
> line out from pump to a coelescing filter into the tank.
> 
> i have my wiring on just a switch. its dangerous if ya forget to turn it off ya can over fill your tank in no time and then you have a bomb in your trunk.
> 
> a pressure switch is more user friendly but mine seem unreliable as they kick off at varying pressures and then blow up and dont werk at all. hence my toggle switch.
> *


Yep i left m York on a couple times, made it all the way to at least 450 Psi. it even stretched out my 300 PSi gauge. but i also found out that York have a built in Blow off valve, sounds just like a turbo! LOL i was on the freeway and forgot i was filling my tank, then i heard a high pitched "pisssshhhhhed" i though a WRX or Evo was passing by then something told me to look at my guage, it read zero, or i thought, the needle was behind the stopper just behind the zero. im glad i was running 600 PSI bags and had Copper line all the way to my tank. LOL had no problems just my guage read wrong till i replaced it, $7.50 Home Depot


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 AM~19987615
> *I run ND30 or No Detergent 30 weight
> *


Whats up Bagged long time. yeah i run the same oil, i tried royal purple, lucus, diferent weights but good old compressor 30w works the best, i even tried tranny fluid before!!!!!!!!

***********************Warning*******************

LOL DO NOT USE TRANNY FLUID IN YOUR YORK!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL espeically if your valve are in your car!!! i dumped the switch in the rear. (my rear valve are in my trunk) it was like someone Maced me, my eyes were waterty i could see hardly breath almost crashed my car, LOL


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 10:01 PM~20157308
> *Thanks for the info man. Mine is the 261 3.8V6, Ima have to do some measuring.
> *


Do you mean a 231 3.8 V6, that what i have and i run a York 210. 20 bucks at a junkyard or around a 100 new at autozone or Oreilys, just tell them you want a A/C compressor for a 1979 Ford. Or a older Volvo, the Volvos are shorter with a longer stroke i hear.

I made all my own brackets it work well, i run to 300 Psi daily. gives me enough pressure to do a standing 3 wheel with air cylinders in the rear.


----------



## Rdawg146

that last pick is when i first installed my york heres a newer one, change it position so the belt is shorter and the york sit straight up, York have their own oil supply, so you dont have to run an oiler like the other A/C pumps. you can still mount them up or side ways too


----------



## robncheal

20 or 100... Damn can I get that number to that Oreilys? Out on the island 300 bills not matter who you ask! Rides tight!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

sup fellas... r yall saying dat we can use an ac compresser from da car and make it into a york pls let me know i hate waiting for buld up..


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2011, 07:16 AM~20226214
> *sup fellas... r yall saying dat we can use an ac compresser from da car and make it into a york pls let me know i hate waiting for buld up..
> *


not into a york no. but it appers some stock A/C compressors will work just fine for air comps when plumbed properly.

mines a stock frigidair in a 70 cadillac and its been running up to 250 in a small fraction of the time my electric comps took.

the way i see it is give it a shot if it blows up who fuckin cares at least you didnt do a bunch of altering and fab work under your hood for air when its already there from the factory.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Mar 27 2011, 02:52 AM~20190821
> *Do you mean a 231 3.8 V6, that what i have and i run a York 210. 20 bucks at a junkyard or around a 100 new at autozone or Oreilys, just tell them you want a A/C compressor for a 1979 Ford. Or a older Volvo, the Volvos are shorter with a longer stroke i hear.
> 
> I made all my own brackets it work well, i run to 300 Psi daily. gives me enough pressure to do a standing 3 wheel with air cylinders in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey bro do u know which one would work on my 93 fleetwood lac..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 31 2011, 12:08 PM~20227652
> *not into a york no. but it appers some stock A/C compressors will work just fine for air comps when plumbed properly.
> 
> mines a stock frigidair in a 70 cadillac and its been running up to 250 in a small fraction of the time my electric comps took.
> 
> the way i see it is give it a shot if it blows up who fuckin cares at least you didnt do a bunch of altering and fab work under your hood for air when its already there from the factory.
> *



do u know if it can be done on a 93 fleetwood caddy..


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Mar 27 2011, 01:52 AM~20190821
> *Do you mean a 231 3.8 V6, that what i have and i run a York 210. 20 bucks at a junkyard or around a 100 new at autozone or Oreilys, just tell them you want a A/C compressor for a 1979 Ford. Or a older Volvo, the Volvos are shorter with a longer stroke i hear.
> 
> I made all my own brackets it work well, i run to 300 Psi daily. gives me enough pressure to do a standing 3 wheel with air cylinders in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aye I think I've seen your ride at the shows clownin. If you got the car I'm thinking bout you were hittin them 3's like it was nothing.


----------



## vertex

chrome a/c compressor on the left


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2011, 11:58 AM~20227955
> *do u know if it can be done on a 93 fleetwood caddy..
> *


i dunno try it. worst case you will be out an A/C comp you can probly replace from a junk yard fur 20 bone


----------



## ShibbyShibby

65 Chevy Pickup


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 08:48 PM~20231866
> *65 Chevy Pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats hella nice. do you got any close up pics of the bracket?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 31 2011, 09:13 PM~20232179
> *damn thats hella nice. do you got any close up pics of the bracket?
> *



Sorry I don't. 

My buddy Del built this truck, I robbed those few pics from his Facebook. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 09:23 PM~20232293
> *Sorry I don't.
> 
> My buddy Del built this truck, I robbed those few pics from his Facebook.  :biggrin:
> *


Love those trucks.


----------



## abeto

thats is a nice truck........ fellas sorry to say but...............


----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 31 2011, 01:44 PM~20228659
> *Aye I think I've seen your ride at the shows clownin. If you got the car I'm thinking bout you were hittin them 3's like it was nothing.
> *


YUP!!! :biggrin: he kills it


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 2 2011, 01:10 AM~20241245
> *YUP!!!  :biggrin: he kills it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Look forward to checking it out when ever this damn weather clears up :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2011, 11:58 AM~20227955
> *do u know if it can be done on a 93 fleetwood caddy..
> *


 it can be done on any car, i just installled a York on 2000 Mustang with a serpentine belt, works great. took out the two viars that were in the truck, fills the tanks in a in 1 min compared to 10 mins


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2011, 11:56 AM~20227943
> *hey bro do u know which one would work on my  93 fleetwood lac..
> *


 you can take out your factory A/C and install a York, i like the york because they have their own oil supply, the round factory GM style A/C do work but you have to keep oil flowing threw them and filter it out by time the air hit your tank, oil to your valves will eat up the diaphams. it all coes down to building the brackets and getting the belt lined up


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Mar 27 2011, 03:52 AM~20190821
> *Do you mean a 231 3.8 V6, that what i have and i run a York 210. 20 bucks at a junkyard or around a 100 new at autozone or Oreilys, just tell them you want a A/C compressor for a 1979 Ford. Or a older Volvo, the Volvos are shorter with a longer stroke i hear.
> 
> I made all my own brackets it work well, i run to 300 Psi daily. gives me enough pressure to do a standing 3 wheel with air cylinders in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweetness


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 2 2011, 04:26 PM~20243518
> *you can take out your factory A/C and install a York, i like the york because they have their own oil supply, the round factory GM style A/C do work but you have to keep oil flowing threw them and filter it out by time the air hit your tank, oil to your valves will eat up the diaphams. it all coes down to building the brackets and getting the belt lined up
> *



thanks for da info bro..but wat kind should i look for..and i think im gong to keep my ac..yea it going to be tough but i need it cause its a big car..and my viair ant doing it..and help would be great..


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

YORK SETUP ON MY IMPALA WORKS GREAT


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

MY BAD HERES THE PIC I WAS LOOKIN FOR.... 64 IMPALA


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by FLEETMASTER_46_@Apr 6 2011, 05:40 AM~20271719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAD HERES THE PIC I WAS LOOKIN FOR.... 64 IMPALA
> *



clear as mud.


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 2 2011, 03:26 PM~20243518
> *you can take out your factory A/C and install a York, i like the york because they have their own oil supply, the round factory GM style A/C do work but you have to keep oil flowing threw them and filter it out by time the air hit your tank, oil to your valves will eat up the diaphams. it all coes down to building the brackets and getting the belt lined up
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE...  :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:run: 1/2 sale this weekend.Going to get my RV2 ac pump and clutch :biggrin:


----------



## robncheal

So how soon before she is back on the road?


----------



## E-Dizzle

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Apr 21 2011, 04:16 PM~20391353
> *So how soon before she is back on the road?
> *


2 weeks :biggrin: will post pics soon


----------



## REV. chuck

gonna try and grab me another york in the next week or so :happysad:


----------



## abeto

what kind of oil you guys using? im using some husky compressor oil that i found over at homedepo but i remember reading something about nd30 oil what you fellas think


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 1 2011, 04:39 PM~20460521
> *what kind of oil you guys using? im using some husky compressor oil that i found over at homedepo but i remember reading something about nd30 oil what you fellas think
> *


Yep ND30


----------



## Rdawg146

here's my York set-up redone in a new car. use my same brakets i made 3 years ago, if it aint broke dont fix it, did clean them up tho. was thinking about painting it, but im going to swap this one out with a new one. i wear them out running over 300 psi daily, so i just replace them before the fail every cruzin season. i sell my old ones to my friends that run under 300. i know a guy that has been using the same one for 2 1/2 years no problem


----------



## goinlow

this was my first EDC install.... Its a York 209 running at 210psi, 15 gallons of air, it will have a Viair 450 in the trunk as a back up....

Thanks to baggedout81 for his pics and answering questions I had.... :thumbsup:


----------



## abeto

i ran around but cant find no nd30 at the store. ended up finding some at the shell down the street. were do youll get yours


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 2 2011, 09:08 AM~20465415
> *i ran around but cant find no nd30 at the store. ended up finding some at the shell down the street. were do youll get yours
> *


I found some at walmart funny enough 

Oreilys has it alsr try any place where implement equipment sold


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 2 2011, 08:08 AM~20465415
> *i ran around but cant find no nd30 at the store. ended up finding some at the shell down the street. were do youll get yours
> *


auto zone


----------



## lo4lyf

can the pulleys be switched so i can put one on my taurus with a serp belt.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

anyone ever try these?


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@May 3 2011, 08:43 PM~20479835
> *can the pulleys be switched so i can put one on my taurus with a serp belt.
> *


yeah just install a serpentine style clutch on your york. $160 at schucks/oreilys and autozone. but it more important you get it to line up right when u do your brakets. i installed a york on a 99 mustang convertable. works real good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@May 5 2011, 07:46 PM~20494007
> *anyone ever try these?
> 
> *


 what is that??


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 9 2011, 09:05 AM~20513671
> *what is that??
> *


its a compressor I found a couple of them cant find much info on them


----------



## REV. chuck

better pics


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 9 2011, 03:54 PM~20515801
> *better pics
> *


how the hydro dumps work for air?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@May 9 2011, 03:47 PM~20516122
> *how the hydro dumps work for air?
> *


x2 chuck


----------



## REV. chuck

they dont at all dont know why honestly they just didnt work


----------



## Pyrit

Fluids are thicker than air, so the seal for a hydraulic dump doesn't need to be as tight as one for an air dump.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@May 9 2011, 08:10 PM~20517590
> *Fluids are thicker than air, so the seal for a hydraulic dump doesn't need to be as tight as one for an air dump.
> *


it held the pressure fine wouldnt move the volume for some reason

:dunno:


----------



## abeto

any off u ride with your rides slammed? for those who's rides dont drag on the floor


----------



## abeto

ahhh fuck it for everyone


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 25 2011, 05:46 PM~20628340
> *any off u ride with your rides slammed? for those who's rides dont drag on the floor
> *


whadya mean? :dunno: 

i ride with mine almost aired out. try not to ride bump stops unless i know the stretch of road im cruising on tho


----------



## abeto

yeah bags aired out. thing is i dont have any bump stops. whats the worst that could happen other then a funky ride.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 26 2011, 07:22 PM~20636050
> *yeah bags aired out. thing is i dont have any bump stops. whats the worst that could happen other then a funky ride.
> *


i heard it tears up the bags i do it to my sleeves but only on a nice road


----------



## Pootus

i drag with my bags 0 psi or damn near 0 in the rear. no probs. slams have internal bump stops.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Pootus_@May 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20636295
> *i drag with my bags 0 psi or damn near 0 in the rear. no probs. slams have internal bump stops.*


 nice to have


----------



## robncheal

Personally I like to scrape mine at 10 psi! It helps to have air in the bag when you want to snatch back up! Btw you have any vids of you on your bump stops dragging it?


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 26 2011, 10:30 PM~20638295
> *Personally I like to scrape mine at 10 psi!  It helps to have air in the bag when you want to snatch back up!  Btw you have any vids of you on your bump stops dragging it?
> *







here's mine on the bump stops dragging frame  :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 27 2011, 12:44 AM~20638746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine on the bump stops dragging frame    :biggrin:
> *


you shouldnt frag crossmember it creates ALOT of heat on the transmission pan and destroys the integrity of the fluid


----------



## abeto

shit looks clean but i sure wouldnt drag that crossmember. any of you have any ideas on drag plates. my elky sit about 3" of the ground


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 27 2011, 01:44 AM~20638746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine on the bump stops dragging frame    :biggrin:
> *


  Bad ass


----------



## abeto

this fucken blows. my comp just took a shit. i left the cluch on a few hours after work. went back out to run to the store. cranked the car on slammed on the gas cuz i felt the car studder for a sec and heard a bad squeel from under the hood. sure enough saw the comp was on. checked again to see if every thing was cool and that fucker started smoking.......i guess its time to hit the junk yard


----------



## matttatts

abeto said:


> this fucken blows. my comp just took a shit. i left the cluch on a few hours after work. went back out to run to the store. cranked the car on slammed on the gas cuz i felt the car studder for a sec and heard a bad squeel from under the hood. sure enough saw the comp was on. checked again to see if every thing was cool and that fucker started smoking.......i guess its time to hit the junk yard


had the bearings in mine pile up. did the same shit. hardest part was finding a puller to swap clutches. the mechanic just gave me two extra comps he was guna throw out anyway


----------



## Blocky77

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rdawg146

REV. chuck said:


> you shouldnt frag crossmember it creates ALOT of heat on the transmission pan and destroys the integrity of the fluid


Sup Chuck, Cross memember is reinforced and has Chrome moly drag plates. tranny pan has a sheild. i dont drag my new cutty (much) painted frame and all LOL but just in case i added drag plates too on that one


----------



## robncheal

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmn RDAWG now thats some dragging! 


Nice vid by the way!


----------



## abeto

dumb question but can i add oil to a york throught the suction side off comp...or just throught the bolts on the sides. also how much oil do they take and how often...


----------



## baggedout81

abeto said:


> dumb question but can i add oil to a york throught the suction side off comp...or just throught the bolts on the sides. also how much oil do they take and how often...



I wouldn't reason for that is you want oil to sit below the cylinder not on top.If you put the oil in thru the suction side it would most likely blow all it out as soon as you got it turning.

Kilby says 12oz but i've put in a bit more before.It will just blow it out.Dont for get run ND30 or Non Detergent 30


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

where do you find the cfm ratings for the compressors I,ve been wondering about these


----------



## baggedout81

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> where do you find the cfm ratings for the compressors I,ve been wondering about these


I dont know.But from the quick search i did .Those cam off of early 80's hondas.See that tag that says Keihin? I'd start there an use the interwebs


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

never seen that comp :wow:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I was just liking the look for install purposes but I cant find any info on them I saw a couple at the yard so I grabbed them I found an exploded view of them they have 4 pistons


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

<<>> said:


> I was just liking the look for install purposes but I cant find any info on them I saw a couple at the yard so I grabbed them I found an exploded view of them they have 4 pistons


 but how much cubic inch displacement total? from there you can get a cfm


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> but how much cubic inch displacement total? from there you can get a cfm


I cant find any info on them just that they are discontinued... and I dont think you need an oiler with them


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

if there is oil coming out then no.If there is no oil coming out then you know you need a oiler.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## abeto

figure ide post some shit.. a whille back my stock comp took a dump so i upgraded to a york soon after i blew a rear bag on the freeway... not to worry my hoopty is back on the road.



















my blow bag cut open


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sweet ^Nice to know, you whent with a York.Whats your filltime now?


----------



## abeto

about a minute from 0 to 300


----------



## REV. chuck

abeto said:


> about a minute from 0 to 300


 :wow:


----------



## El Stephano

Here's my polished York with aluminum bracket.
It took a couple of hours and a dirty face to get it that way...:biggrin:


----------



## ray562

El Stephano said:


> Here's my polished York with aluminum bracket.
> It took a couple of hours and a dirty face to get it that way...:biggrin:


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

El Stephano said:


> Here's my polished York with aluminum bracket.
> It took a couple of hours and a dirty face to get it that way...:biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

xx2


----------



## abeto

TTT lets see some new stuff post them


----------



## robncheal

I wana a see a double York install for those switch happy folk.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Skinny_D

Now that ive seen that Delco stock compressor can work and my 91 Caprice has that, im gonna try that route until it takes a shit on me, then i'll try the york route.


----------



## abeto

It lasted a while but but not that long...........


----------



## matttatts

got a few seasons on my stock ac pump. even if it does crap out ill just get another one. why waste the time with brakets imo.


----------



## Payazo.Funk

I know its a noob question but is it ok to run only on an ac compressor and no airbag comps? With a pressure release valve just in case it too long?? I'm looking to buy a set up and just want to get the most bang for my buck so I'm doing my research so I get what I need. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## REV. chuck

Payazo.Funk said:


> I know its a noob question but is it ok to run only on an ac compressor and no airbag comps? With a pressure release valve just in case it too long?? I'm looking to buy a set up and just want to get the most bang for my buck so I'm doing my research so I get what I need. Thanks in advanced!


you use the same psi switch attached to a relay to power the clutch on the engine driven compressor...  you keep the electrics just because you never know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Payazo.Funk said:


> I know its a noob question but is it *ok to run only on an ac compressor and no airbag comps? With a pressure release valve just in case it too long*?? I'm looking to buy a set up and just want to get the most bang for my buck so I'm doing my research so I get what I need. Thanks in advanced!


skip the pressure release valve.j.m.o


----------



## Rdawg146

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> skip the pressure release valve.j.m.o


yorks have their own built in pressure release valve, not sure when it pops off tho. i left my york on while driving on the freeway, heard what i thought was a turbo car trying to race me, looked at my gauge i flipped my 300 psi gauge. so who knows how much psi i was running. but my york had to be running bout 15 minutes at 3000 rpm


----------



## baggedout81

Rdawg146 said:


> yorks have their own built in pressure release valve, not sure when it pops off tho. i left my york on while driving on the freeway, heard what i thought was a turbo car trying to race me, looked at my gauge i flipped my 300 psi gauge. so who knows how much psi i was running. but my york had to be running bout 15 minutes at 3000 rpm[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha yeah i had my york up to 400 psi while i was "Modding" my pressure switch.Woops!! was a little into the sauce not paying any attention.needless to say it was just a bit snappy lol.


----------



## Rdawg146

LOL yeah on time i left my Switch on and didnt know it, came to a quick stop in front of some girls and hit the rear switch, i swear my cutlass Indo'd like a sport bike, rear came off the ground and i stood it on the bumper sparking, good times LOL, gotta love the york, we worry about TO MUCH PRESSURE!!!!!!


----------



## abeto

i run mine at 300+ i like the quick lift.


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> Rdawg146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yorks have their own built in pressure release valve, not sure when it pops off tho. i left my york on while driving on the freeway, heard what i thought was a turbo car trying to race me, looked at my gauge i flipped my 300 psi gauge. so who knows how much psi i was running. but my york had to be running bout 15 minutes at 3000 rpm[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha yeah i had my york up to 400 psi while i was "Modding" my pressure switch.Woops!! was a little into the sauce not paying any attention.needless to say it was just a bit snappy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of i need a 200 psi where can i find one?
Click to expand...


----------



## jjarez79

Ok...I have a Frigidaire in my 67 caprice....what are the steps..lol


----------



## CADI KID

:inout:


----------



## R1FIGHTER

EDC is the shit.


----------



## waslo dilleggi

i have a 1989 volvo 740 ,i have a york 209 ready to install but i have bracket to make  .but today i saw that they sell for volvos sanden 510 compressors , this way i could go with volvo factory compressor bracket and dont have to build them.i was comparing specs for york 209 and sanden 510 ,the york has 2 cylinders and 142 cubic centimeters of total displacement and the sanden 510 has  five cylinders and total displacement of these cylinders is 161 cubic centimeters ....
can we say that the sanden 510 is faster than the york 209? can i go with the sanden with an oiler? can i have 300psi with the sanden?


----------



## DTA

selling my complete chevy 350 EDC system, includes a almost new sanden sd7, alan grove components mounting bracket, smc oiler, smc separator , stainless steel braided hose, check valve and a 15 foot #8 hydro hose.


----------



## DTA

looking to get $400 for everything plus shipping thanks


----------



## PJ_STYLES

Basically a York, made my own bracket to bolt onto my 235 motor


----------



## bamaland601

anyone got pics of a sbc 350 with a york mounted on it? need some bracket ideas.. i cant figure out how i should mount and fit this thing in my little bay..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Does anyone have pictures of an engine driven York in a show car?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Nevermind I went back a page. This looks awesome!



El Stephano said:


> Here's my polished York with aluminum bracket.
> It took a couple of hours and a dirty face to get it that way...:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967

I just got my set up in my ride.......1st time air bagger so do really know too much about this but my understanding is you have to have a a/c compressor? Is there any way around that?


----------



## Jahlg

^^^^not sure what you mean rey? An engine driven compressor is just what name implies


----------



## reyrey1967

No way of filling my tank with what I got correct?


----------



## reyrey1967

No way of filling my tank with what I got correct?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

No, you'll need to add an air compressor. Either electric or engine driven. 



reyrey1967 said:


> No way of filling my tank with what I got correct?


----------



## reyrey1967

I want to Install a after market a/c kit. Will I be able to use my a/c and air up my tank? Or is the compressor just for the tank?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The AC compressor can only do one task. You can set up an AC compressor to fill a tank with air, or you can have it compress the Freon in the AC system, but it can't do both.


----------



## reyrey1967

Ok thanks


----------



## pink63impala

I plan to add aftermarket a/c.has anyone ran that and an edc somehow on an x frame car?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I would also love to know this. It'd be awesome to see some pictures of a Sanden and a York in the same engine bay. I want to run A/C and EDC. I really don't like the sound of electric compressors. 



pink63impala said:


> I plan to add aftermarket a/c.has anyone ran that and an edc somehow on an x frame car?


----------



## pink63impala

I dont mind the sound id like for a quicker refill. I have daul 480s but had to run into a tee cause i only have 2 port open on the tank to use.i think its slowing the fill up time down


----------



## baggedout81

It shouldn't slow the fill time up.those 480s don't put out much for CFM at higher psi hints why it takes awhile to fill your tank to desired pressure.


----------



## jjarez79

http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2006/10/01/hmn_feature32.html

Will this work since oiled internally?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Looks like Old Air offers the A6 as well as an upgraded version called the Pro6TEN. These are WAYYYYYY nicer looking than the York. I wonder what the specs on them is?





jjarez79 said:


> http://www.hemmings.com/hmn/stories/2006/10/01/hmn_feature32.html
> 
> Will this work since oiled internally?


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

And they offer a Chrome one!


----------



## pink63impala

How about the mounting brackets?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

pink63impala said:


> How about the mounting brackets?


Use the OEM air conditioning brackets


----------



## lgh1157

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...VVMurCcekgwTwxoHYDw&tbm=isch&ved=0CB8QMygBMAE


----------



## pink63impala

ShibbyShibby said:


> Use the OEM air conditioning brackets
> 
> View attachment 1567537
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567545












want something nice and shiney!


----------



## jjarez79

ShibbyShibby said:


> Use the OEM air conditioning brackets
> 
> View attachment 1567537
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567545


You running an air set up with that?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

No, but the thought has crossed my mind. 

Chrome plate the OEM brackets, buy the chromed out Frigidair compressor from Old Air Products. Pretty shiny setup once it's all done. 



jjarez79 said:


> You running an air set up with that?


----------



## big-drew63

Whats going on. Lotta good shit on here i gotta couple questions i have a set up already on my 63. Dual 480 and nitrogen set up i just pick up a 61 Apache it has a 305 in it no ac.. Can i buy a york ac and find some brackets and make that work instead of using compressors. And info and links would be great.. Thanxs sweet rides and set ups...


----------



## big-drew63

That 305 i have doesnt have ac or power steering so i thave the room to put it and difernt belts or something like that. Idk you guys no more than i would


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm not sure if any air ride companies are making York brackets for small block Chevy engines. Somebody should start making them. Most people get a York and build the brackets themselves.


----------



## baggedout81

Kilby enterprises


----------



## indyzmosthated

Any deck on an ls?


----------



## kodiak211

What up fellas? I know the thread is old. I've read through most of it.

I have a 73 Ford LTD sitting on bags. The car came with a York 210 already in it, and I want to convert it to pump air to, two 5 gallon tanks.

What do I need for a complete set-up, other then lines? Does anything need to be modified on the York itself? Should it sit up right, because it is install sideways in the LTD.


----------



## Jahlg

Hahaha. I'm no expert, but I believe you need to run from York to a filter then back to tank. I believe you need to change out the fittings on the york, wire it to the pressure switch on your tank. It can be mounted sideways. Will need to check oil frequently on it, the freon acts as a lubricant so you have to keep it oiled.


----------



## Pirate85

Anybody got info on sanden vs york fill time from 165psi to 200psi with 10 ga tank?


----------

